# Oophaga pomilio esperanza BABIES!!!!



## dawndj (Nov 23, 2008)

I just discovered that we have at least 2 young Oophaga pomilio esperanza OOW. Super stoked about these striking obligates. Can anyone suggest when I should remove the froglets from the parents viv?

Dawn


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I would wait till you see aggression between them and parents. Atleast 4-5 months.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats! Its very exciting to see the pumilio babies emerge ootw!


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Congratulations..


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Congratulations! Hope they continue to breed for you!


----------



## waynowon (Jun 2, 2007)

Very nice! 


Almirante 1:3:2 couchero 1:1:0 isla popa 1:2:0 benadicta 1:1:1 vanzolini 2:2:1 standard imi 1:1:4 azureus 1:2:0


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

its always fun to find something you didn't know you had!! 
obligate egg feeders are truly a magnificent breed of their own


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Pretty much from what Ive heard & read, its a size thing even more so then an age thing... Safely you should wait 5-6 months minimum before pulling them because by that age they should be established enough to thrive..Thats really cool, Im very Happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't think there is a right and wrong time to pull them. It all depends on what you're comfortable with. We pull our's ASAP. As soon as we see them, they're out! Sometimes they still have a little tail and hang out in the water for a few days or a week after they're pulled. 

Once they have four legs, they don't need the parents any longer. My preference is to pull them and isolate them. It allows me much better control and monitoring. We grow out all of our pumilio froglets like this, housed individually. They thrive for us. 

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Thats interesting.... I believe it makes much more sense then what Ive been hearing...For the same reasons I house my young tinc froglets separately to ensure they each get proper nutrition & the weaker or smaller guys dont get out eaten by larger more capable froglets.. Im sure there could be a huge debate on this, but I like your way from the standpoint of controlling the diet & survival chance of the frog instead of leaving it to natre which may or may not work in every instance...


Dendrobati said:


> I don't think there is a right and wrong time to pull them. It all depends on what you're comfortable with. We pull our's ASAP. As soon as we see them, they're out! Sometimes they still have a little tail and hang out in the water for a few days or a week after they're pulled.
> 
> Once they have four legs, they don't need the parents any longer. My preference is to pull them and isolate them. It allows me much better control and monitoring. We grow out all of our pumilio froglets like this, housed individually. They thrive for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Tincman said:


> Thats interesting.... I believe it makes much more sense then what Ive been hearing...For the same reasons I house my young tinc froglets separately to ensure they each get proper nutrition & the weaker or smaller guys dont get out eaten by larger more capable froglets.. Im sure there could be a huge debate on this, but I like your way from the standpoint of controlling the diet & survival chance of the frog instead of leaving it to natre which may or may not work in every instance...


I find each set of frogs are different.My Cristos don't seem to like having babies in their tank and jump on the froglets and stress them out and if left in there too long they will stress them out to death.I pull them after about a month or so when I notice the parents harassing them,were as my Bribri and Escudo are great parents and I leave them in there until I need to pull them for their new homes or if they're getting close to the size of the parents.


----------



## dawndj (Nov 23, 2008)

OK. So now if and when I remove the babies, is there an easy way to do so? A frog trap. So that I don't have to tear apart my viv. 


Dawn


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Good luck with that one.There is no real easy way if they are shy.I use a clear tube and carefully cover them with the tube.They usually climb up inside the tube.Once inside they move pretty fast,so cover the tube with your hand quickly on both ends.Some people use tubes that have an end on the top,kind of like a plastic vile.I like using the clear tubes that go over florescent tubes that you can get at Home Depot or Lowes.You can get them in different sizes and can cut them down to the size that works best for you.


----------



## dawndj (Nov 23, 2008)

Baby pictures!!!!!


Dawn


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

If you go to hobby lobby the have these clear glass vases that look like a large shot glass. About 6-8" long and about 2" dia. I stole one from the wife and it works great. Costs like 4 bucks.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

dawndj said:


> Baby pictures!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dawn



Nice colors.You have to love the variations with these guys.


----------



## Urban Jungle (Oct 10, 2013)

What size enclosures do you use to raise them up individually? Shoe box?


----------

